# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Kick A$$ shredded chicken tacos

## Iwan2bsolid2

Boil 4 chicken breast for 35-40min (*very slow rolling boil, you only want a couple bubble rising to the top)

Add in the water before boiling half an Onion, 2 cloves Garlic, Tbsp of Olive oil, and a Bay Leaf.

Remove from water, shred chicken with a fork. Cut up the Onion that was in the pot as well along with the garlic, and add to the shredded chicken.

Place into a pan add Low sodium Taco seasoning Packet (Old El Paso), and 1/2 cup water maybe a little more (enough to mix together) simmer till water evaps.

Place into Corn tortillas, Or Whole wheat Tortillas.
add whatever else you might want: chz, salsa, lettuce, onion, *lime, even grated carrots. 

Enjoy!

----------


## Tobey

Hey man that sounds really good. I'm going to try those tonight. I'll let you know how they turn out tommorrow morning.(Sat morning) Thanks
Tobey

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

_SOLID

----------


## Tobey

Man those turne dout great. I really think that I over did it though. I have not eaten until I could'nt move for awhile and when I got up from the dinner table last night, all the energy that I could muster up was just enough to make it to the easy chair.
Great resiepe bro, Thanks for the contribution to the reciepe section.
IC

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

-neath the table :Big Grin:  . Glad you enjoyed them. On my day off one time I actually fried the corn tortillas, OMG- they were D-lecious! Did you add any beans or anything? 


_SOLID

----------


## Tobey

Naw, to tell the truth I did not even think about beans. Sounds good. And as to your question about a belly. What exactly is one?LOL! I would'nt give up my abbs for anything! 
IC

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

in with the chicken, It's good in a Whole wheat tortilla. Corn tortillas are kinda too small, since I like a lot of chicken.

----------


## Buddha_Red

I tried this and it was a great quick bite.

take the whole wheat tortilla and bake it until it starts to crisp up just a bit. that way it seemed more like mexican food to me hehe

didnt change the taste but i am in love with this. you can eat the chicken in many ways.

thanks for posting this hehe its a winner

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

:Wink:  

no prob

SOLID

----------


## Schmidty

anybody knowhow this is as a left over

----------


## Schmidty

i just made this and my gf and me loved it!

----------


## Kk570h

> Boil 4 chicken breast for 35-40min (*very slow rolling boil, you only want a couple bubble rising to the top)
> 
> Add in the water before boiling half an Onion, 2 cloves Garlic, Tbsp of Olive oil, and a Bay Leaf.
> 
> Remove from water, shred chicken with a fork. Cut up the Onion that was in the pot as well along with the garlic, and add to the shredded chicken.
> 
> Place into a pan add Low sodium Taco seasoning Packet (Old El Paso), and 1/2 cup water maybe a little more (enough to mix together) simmer till water evaps.
> 
> Place into Corn tortillas, Or Whole wheat Tortillas.
> ...


Sounds really good, am going to try them tomorro for lunch

----------


## Zero0

These were so damn good! Try them with some home made pico too!

----------

